# Do any of the fullfillment services do all over print?



## sniperholix (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, new here (every says that), dunno if there have been any discussion on this but I wanted to know if there are any online fullfilment service offering all over print.....where I can upload my design, and if the customer likes the design and willing to pay the expected high price have it printed & shipped to them by the company. Now i know all about how its expensive and the minimums are like 200-300 (I read the thread-http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html). But I just want to know if its posssible or available somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not that I know of. Even if there were, no one would buy one. Set up costs alone on oversized screens, film, etc. would mean the first shirt would have to cost over $100.


----------



## sniperholix (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok....jus checking.


----------

